# Convart ip command to ifconfig



## latwe (Apr 20, 2019)

working.


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Apr 21, 2019)

According to the man pages I am reading in a Debian 9.4 machine, ip(8), "ip route add" is for adding a route, see then the man page for ip-route(8). So the command to use in FreeBSD is route(8), not ifconfig(8).


----------

